# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX4.0 et appel de fonction Stock dans Oracle depuis IREPORT

## pcouas

Bonjour

J'ai dfini dans APEX4 une fonction  dans un PACKAGE que je souhaite appeler depuis IREPORT / JASPERREPORT afin de creer un graphique 

Dfini dans APEX par
SQL WORKSHOP puis PACKAGE PROCEDURE


```

```

Dans apex J'ai mis un grant


```

```


SQLDEVLOPER Fonctionne et permet l'appel de la procdure stocke


```

```

L'appel dans IREPORT l'appel est avec le meme utilisateur Oracle


```

```

Le message dans IREPORT est
Message:
    net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException: java.sql.SQLException: ORA-06550: Ligne 1, colonne 7 :
PLS-00221: 'F_GET_GRAPH_BY_VESSEL' n'est pas une procdure ou est indfini
ORA-06550: Ligne 1, colonne 7 :
PL/SQL: Statement ignored
[/CODE]'



J'ai aussi esssaye depuis IREPORT
select DP_LO_GRAPH.F_GET_GRAPH_BY_VESSEL() from dual



```

```

La fonction me renvoi un SELECT dynamique avec des colinnes qui change (l'equivalent du PIVOT) en Oracle10


Cet appel fonctionne galement dans APEX lorsque jaffiche un graphique en FLASH.
Ou est mon erreur ?


Merci

----------

